# Rearing Whilst Mounting???



## greta92 (May 21, 2009)

Hello,
Ive recently started riding a friends horse who hasn't been worked for about a year.
Every time i try to mount her she rears up and even when i hold her reins just leading her or holding her still she rears up. However when mounted she works very well and does not play up much.

Just wondering if anyone knows why she may be behaving like this?

Thanks Brooke.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

It could be shes afraid of someone plopping down in the saddle whilst maybe causing her pain in her back. I would try to help ease her mind perhaps with a peppermint right about when ur about to get one. And remember to sit down gently.


----------



## greta92 (May 21, 2009)

Thank you for your suggestion

I tried with a carrot today but she just didnt want to know, i dont think she is doing agressively because when she rears her ears ***** forward and just stands there waiting for me to try again.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

greta92 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion
> 
> I tried with a carrot today but she just didnt want to know, i dont think she is doing agressively because when she rears her ears ***** forward and just stands there waiting for me to try again.


Yeah it sounds like its a back issue maybe. Is she like really stiff and the beginning? Then loosens up?


----------



## greta92 (May 21, 2009)

No, shes not stiff at all, although she becomes more relaxed towards the end of her ride. 
I cant figure out whats wrong with her, and i know that any kind of rearing is considered dangerous.
She dosent have much emotion, i went to groom her today and she dosent really respond to me or any other human, i've only known her for 2/3 weeks now.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

greta92 said:


> No, shes not stiff at all, although she becomes more relaxed towards the end of her ride.
> I cant figure out whats wrong with her, and i know that any kind of rearing is considered dangerous.
> She dosent have much emotion, i went to groom her today and she dosent really respond to me or any other human, i've only known her for 2/3 weeks now.


Well she may need time to trust you and get to know you. That might be a contributing factor. Could be also any anticipatory thing. I would try to help her relax by talking to her while riding and giving pats. She may need some time to get back in the groove.


----------



## greta92 (May 21, 2009)

Yes i reckon so to, just hope its not a health issue of any sort.
She rushes alot in the trot but as soon as i use my voice and 'woah' and 'steady girl' her and begins to move nicely. 
Going to see her tomorrow and hopefully we will have a better experience mounting together.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

greta92 said:


> Yes i reckon so to, just hope its not a health issue of any sort.
> She rushes alot in the trot but as soon as i use my voice and 'woah' and 'steady girl' her and begins to move nicely.
> Going to see her tomorrow and hopefully we will have a better experience mounting together.
> 
> Thanks for all your help


Your very welcome! Goodluck! Update!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

greta92 said:


> No, shes not stiff at all, although she becomes more relaxed towards the end of her ride.
> I cant figure out whats wrong with her, and i know that any kind of rearing is considered dangerous.
> She dosent have much emotion, i went to groom her today and she dosent really respond to me or any other human, i've only known her for 2/3 weeks now.


 
She may in fact have a cold back. My boy has a cold back and if not warmed up just right will rear. Took a bit to figure him out. Most cold backed horses are not trying to actually get you off but their back is stiff and needs warming or exercising first....then they are good to go.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cold back was my first guess too, Spyder.
I suggest lunging for 10 mins at all paces before trying to mount and see if that helps. If the horse has a cold back, it can be painful for her to carry a rider; getting the muscles warmed up will usually solve that problem right away.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

The lunging before mounting needs to be done in a way that encourages the horse to _relax_ his muscles, not just warm them up. Which means no trotting until the walk is completely relaxed. No cantering until the trot is relaxed and free. Otherwise, you are allowing this cold backed horse to practice going around with tight, restricting muscles. Instead, have him practice going soft and quiet. Transitions help relax. A trillion of them. 
Another good thing to do is stand beside him, and grab the front of the saddle and gently push the saddle away from you. Keep pushing until he stabilizes his feet. Then pull the saddle towards you. Keep pulling until he stabilizes. Push and pull slowly and without being abrupt. Do that until you can push and pull the saddle with him only rocking his weight back and forth and not moving his feet. 
Make sure you are using a mounting block, or a fence, or something. If your horse rears, then you need to abort mounting and quietly ask him forward. Take him for a walk. Return back to the mounting block. Quiet repetition will help.
Maybe mount her in a totally different area than she's used to. 
Break it down into small steps. If she reacts to any of those small steps, don't even think of continuing on. Make sure she stands quietly for each step. 
It really isn't just about warming her up and hopping on. To really help this horse you have to take your time and respect the fact that humans have given her an unpleasant mounting experience and its your job to correctly and sympathetically fix it. (Not saying you caused this problem)
When you're riding, same concepts apply. Don't trot until her walk is relaxed and smooth. Don't canter until her trot is relaxed and smooth. No reason for her to practice being tight and un relaxed when there are ways to make the whole ride a happy environment. 
Sorry so long. heh heh


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great post Koomy!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

> She may in fact have a cold back. My boy has a cold back and if not warmed up just right will rear. Took a bit to figure him out. Most cold backed horses are not trying to actually get you off but their back is stiff and needs warming or exercising first....then they are good to go.


WOW! Who-da thunk?? I never would of ever thought of that, but very educational!


----------



## greta92 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks very much for all the suggestions, Very helpful indeed!!!
I am going to see her today so i will take all advice given and see how it goes. 
i have never lunged a horse before, what does it exactly entail?
Everytime that i put her near the mountain blocks she rears and trys to run and her being a 16.4 and very strong horse its hard to hold her.
I think that im just going to show her that letting me mount her isnt a bad thing and try to build try to gain some trust from her..its hard to know exactly whats causing her to act like this because shes had previous owners ..it makes me really sad to know she dosent trust any human and i wonder if i'll ever build a strong bond with her.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

greta92 said:


> Thanks very much for all the suggestions, Very helpful indeed!!!
> I am going to see her today so i will take all advice given and see how it goes.
> i have never lunged a horse before, what does it exactly entail?
> Everytime that i put her near the mountain blocks she rears and trys to run and her being a 16.4 and very strong horse its hard to hold her.
> I think that im just going to show her that letting me mount her isnt a bad thing and try to build try to gain some trust from her..its hard to know exactly whats causing her to act like this because shes had previous owners ..it makes me really sad to know she dosent trust any human and i wonder if i'll ever build a strong bond with her.


These things take time. My horse was a slaughterbound neglected tb who had been ear twitched and def smacked in the face. She was shipped with a person whos been arrested numorous times for putting horses in cattle trailers(not suitable for horses). And having dead horses on his rig. It took her time to absolutely trust me. But trust it was worth it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Lunging is where you put the horse on a 25' rope (called a lunge line) and stand in place while the horse moves in a circle around you; if you haven't done it before I do suggest having someone who has teach you - it's a fine art, I'll tell you that much!!

Koomy, thank you for filling in the blanks, excellent post.


----------



## greta92 (May 21, 2009)

Update.
Hello, went to ride her today, 
As i went into the school and was extremely tense and i could feel her ready to rear...so i walked her on foot around the school several times in different directions and she relaxed so much,,just by talking to her and showing her that i wasnt going to hurt her she relaxed as we walked around together. whilst leading her around i got her stop by using my voice and she became very familiar with it by the end of the lesson. I then went to mount her and she started wandering and pulling away from me, so i was firm with her and told her 'no' and to stand..even though it took several attempts she did not rear once!! and so calm.
I am so happy that she is becoming happy even though its jsut one day i feel i have accomplished soo much with her..and i know she is more than caple of being a well behaved horse  
Just got to keep working with her everyday & let her know im here for her.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

greta92 said:


> Update.
> Hello, went to ride her today,
> As i went into the school and was extremely tense and i could feel her ready to rear...so i walked her on foot around the school several times in different directions and she relaxed so much,,just by talking to her and showing her that i wasnt going to hurt her she relaxed as we walked around together. whilst leading her around i got her stop by using my voice and she became very familiar with it by the end of the lesson. I then went to mount her and she started wandering and pulling away from me, so i was firm with her and told her 'no' and to stand..even though it took several attempts she did not rear once!! and so calm.
> I am so happy that she is becoming happy even though its jsut one day i feel i have accomplished soo much with her..and i know she is more than caple of being a well behaved horse
> Just got to keep working with her everyday & let her know im here for her.


Well this is the answer whether she has a cold back or just scared.

The walking under saddle loosens the back muscles before you mount and the walking and talking relaxes the mind before you mount...so whatever is actually wrong it is the way to go.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

greta92 said:


> Update.
> Hello, went to ride her today,
> As i went into the school and was extremely tense and i could feel her ready to rear...so i walked her on foot around the school several times in different directions and she relaxed so much,,just by talking to her and showing her that i wasnt going to hurt her she relaxed as we walked around together. whilst leading her around i got her stop by using my voice and she became very familiar with it by the end of the lesson. I then went to mount her and she started wandering and pulling away from me, so i was firm with her and told her 'no' and to stand..even though it took several attempts she did not rear once!! and so calm.
> I am so happy that she is becoming happy even though its jsut one day i feel i have accomplished soo much with her..and i know she is more than caple of being a well behaved horse
> Just got to keep working with her everyday & let her know im here for her.


Great! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The walking could have loosened up her back and warmed it up, so I would suggest if it worked this once, try doing it again


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I may be way off on this but in future if you flex her head in toward you and hold her there when you mount, she won't be able to rear. I know in western riding its fairly common to bring the head in when mounting. I'm not sure if thats proper in english or if its even possible when a mounting block is used


----------

